# Charge Plug Freestyler 2009 versus 2010



## Derekjudge (24 Apr 2010)

Hi there, the 2009 can be picked up for less than £400! Is it so differet to the 2010 which is £530+ ?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Apr 2010)

looks to me, from a look at the specs, that the 2010 is singlespeed only whilst the 2009 appears to have a flipflop rear hub so can be ss or fixie as you desire.


----------

